
Crabs (2008) - chesterfield
https://philosophynow.org/issues/67/Crabs
======
yesenadam
Sure. Let's have more philosophy on HN. But _this_? A kind of post-moderny
Sartre rave? What are people supposed to learn? I pressed _flag_ , sorry.
(disclosure: my university studies were 90% in philosophy, I've read probably
most of Sartre - i.e. am not anti-philosophy)

~~~
Walf
That they taste like crab, talk like people?

------
ChrisRR
Can we have a bit more of a descriptive title? All people know without
clicking the link is it's something to do with crabs and something to do with
philosophy

